# USG TOTAL All Purpose Joint Compound



## enrare (May 12, 2013)

What is the difference between USG's regular All Purpose Joint Compound and their TOTAL All Purpose Joint Compound?


----------



## Gary (Feb 5, 2014)

enrare said:


> What is the difference between USG's regular All Purpose Joint Compound and their TOTAL All Purpose Joint Compound?


USG's Total all purpose mud is used for everything. You can use it for taping, fill coat, and finish coat. You could use USG's regular all purpose for everything, but it's much harder to sand, probably has more glue in it. I like the Total mud, because you don't have to separate out how many boxes of taping and topping you need. Like I said, it sands easier than regular All purpose, but not quite as ease as topping mud.


----------

